# Pmr 30 ka-boom



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*found this on another form and thought i would pass it along*



> PMR-30 - boom - blow up - ammo hard failure?
> sometimes you shoot the gun, and sometimes ... something else blows up...
> 
> (note: changed my title a little and edited for clarity... case breach, gun damage, something, i can't say chicken or egg, but there's a broken gun)
> ...


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

What happened here most likely, I have seen it quite a few times, was that the bolt did not close all the way but the firing pin was still aloud to fire. it's actually quite common on rimfire guns. I can almost guarantee that's what happen, but then again it is a Keltec! I'd bet my life that it wasn't an issue with the CCI ammunition.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

just another reason why i dont own guns with Plastic slides or pot metal (zinc)slides


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

my old 1980's 1911-A1 took a dbl charge (ka-boom) in 45acp 30 some odd years ago.

damage was to the mag and my hand , i still shoot it today with many thousand rounds out the same barrel, it took a licken and kept a ticken


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

another possibility is failure to keep it clean... A little too much scum and you seize up the firing pin in the extended position... next round... KABOOM!!!

But I also prefer more substantial construction in my guns too...

Brent


----------

